# PH Meter



## fivebk (Feb 10, 2011)

I know that sooner or later I will need to purchase a PH meter. The problem I have is I don't understand whatI need to look for in purchasing one. How can you change the PH of a wine without altering the TA at the sametime? Is it a balancing act? Running a meter soundscomplicated ( I'm not a chemist ). Do they haveto be stored a certain way, under certain conditions?






BOB


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2011)

You can't really (if were talking adding Tartaric Acid). They are intertwined I guess you could say, and yes it is a balancing act. When making adjustments, go slow, baby steps, calculate what you think your going to need, then add 1/2 and mix it in well and let it sit for a while, and then test. Wait a while more and then test again because it usually drops a bit more. 

A lot of us have the Hanna pH meter and are very happy. Main thing is portable, waterproof, rugged, battery operated and 2 decimal places.

Always rinse well before and after with distilled water and gently wipe with a tissue. Some have a nice cap that you can add a few drops of buffer solution or storage solution to and then place the cap on the end until the next use. Just remember to always put the cap back on it and make sure the probe has been rinsed off and it will give you years and years of service.

Calibration is easy as most allow for a single point (for us winemakers thats 4.01 buffer). The buffer will last a long time if you keep it sealed/capped between uses.

They are just about as easy to use as a Hydrometer!


----------



## fivebk (Feb 10, 2011)

ThanksMike

BOB


----------



## robie (Feb 10, 2011)

I think George has a link on his main site for utilizing a PH meter for testing acid and PH.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Mike, I was told to never use distilled water for rinsing them off. Not sure why. Another advantage to this ph meter that Mike gave you the link to is the is automatically adjusts for temperature also.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats the meter i use also and believe me when I say Im no scientist! If I can use it anyone can.


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 10, 2011)

DI or Distilled water it the standard rinse agent. Not sure what else in the world anyone would suggest. After the rinse you should store in a drop or two of either buffer or storage solution.

We rinse with 18Meg DI Water at work and then store in a sealed flask of storage solution.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2011)

I keep a jug of distilled waterby the wash sink for just rinsing the pH meter probes of the machines I use. Like Mike said, you store in the storage solution.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

OK I do keep a wash bottle of DI water. I usually just rinse the probes right after use and put a few drops of storage solutionin the cap to fill the probe well. I noticed when I use storage solution I get salt like crystals on the outside of the meter. I believe Wade said before to use 4.01 solution to store the meter in. I did this and don't get any of the crystals. Do you have any thoughts on this?


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2011)

Yep, a small wash bottle is the perfect tool. 

Storage solution has a small amount of KCL (salt) in it. When it evaporates over time the salt is left behind. Just rinse it off well with your wash bottle and then pop it in to the buffer to calibrate it next time. rinse, repeat.....


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2011)

This reminds me that I need to go check my meter and make sure the cap is still full, actually maybe I should just replace the solution just in case! Anyone kn ow how often these fluids should be changed?


----------



## fivebk (May 3, 2011)

Well, I broke down and ordered a pHep 5 pH meter yesterday. I may be screaming for help if I can't figure out how to run it. I hope it comes with a book (entitled pH meters for dummies)





BOB


----------



## ibglowin (May 3, 2011)

Good job Bob!

Its pretty easy to use. Thats the one most of us have these days. Do read the instructions that come with it. Did you get some Buffer solution as well?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 3, 2011)

Nice buy Bob. I also have it. After using it for the first time make sure you always store it in storage solution or 4.01 buffer solution. Do not store it in distilled water or 7.01 buffer per Hanna's instructions.


----------



## fivebk (May 3, 2011)

Mike, yes I ordered the complete kit 4.01, 7.01 and storage solution

Dan, thanks for the info I'll use it

BOB


----------



## Flem (May 3, 2011)

I had the pHep 5 for about a week. I had problems just getting into the set-up mode. I hated the way the buttons were not at all responsive. I sent it back and got the Oakton pHTestr 30. I does everything the pHep5 does plus the electrode is supposed to last significantly longer. It cost a couple of bucks more, but, for me, it was well worth it.


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2011)

I have read through this posting and I am concerned that I have been largely "winging it" with pH, SO2 and acid (which I understand is related to pH). I thought that as long as I was uing the kits, I would be safe. Is this assumption wrong? What should I be doing? What is the minimum that _needs_ to be tested? I appreciate the input.


----------



## Flem (May 3, 2011)

With kits you are probably okay on pH and acid. They are largely adjusted by the kit manufacturers. However S02 should probably be measured and adjusted before bottling. IMHO


----------



## Rocky (May 3, 2011)

Flem, That is what I was concerned about. Thanks. As for SO2, I have been adding the 1/4 t at the end for insurance. I remember in the videos that George does he states that the Sulfites in commercial wines are much higher than those in home made wine. I add that last 1/4 t just to be sure. Not real scientific, I admit.


----------



## Wade E (May 3, 2011)

If your not bulk aging really then its not really required for kits or any wine really, 1/4 tsp after fermentation and another after about 3 -4 months of clearing. After that I would recommend testing before adding anymore. I love my PHEP and havent had any trouble with it at all.


----------



## freddie1 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi Mike, Which Hanna pH meter do most people go for as my basic research shows that not all are suited to wine. I tried your link but does'nt connect.
Also, what life span can you expect from such a meter. Cheers.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 17, 2011)

Most of us are using this one. It comes with the right buffer solutions and should last you for years and years as long as you rinse it well after use and store it properly.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2011)

Yep, thats the one I use and love it!


----------

